# A different CO2 question



## Thatonefish (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm new at the planted tank, so these may be dumb questions. I have a 55g medium planted tank. I just recived a JBJ reg, aqua-medic reactor, and a Milwaukee sms122 pH meter. The setup came with no directions, after a few hours I managed to get it working. My questions are: How does the pH meter work? Is it something I test every couple days, can I leave it hooked up? If so, where would I put the probe? Im really confused with the ph meter, it also came with containers of solution, for what? Next question, the bubble counter; will the water evaporate? And, while I have your attention, whats a good bubble count for a standard 55g tank. Any information, or good links to info would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

co2 and water make carbonic acid, which lowers you rph, the ph meter stops pumping in co2 when the ph gets too low. I think thats how it works.

higher ph eats away at rocks like limestone causing a higher gh, general hardness. But I doubt you have much rock to get eaten away at.


----------



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

huh didn't know that but, of course im still stuck on the DIY stuff . . . i may have some extra money to spend on my tanks but, by no means can i afford a professional CO2 system. . .


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I could be wrong. maybe it just measures ph, and isnt even hooked up to the co2.


----------

